# Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn



## Norbi (10. August 2014)

http://www.bissclips.tv/news/weltrekord-flunder-3738.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Das ist ja mal ein Vieh - Reschpekt!

Da kannste richtig schöne Filets schneiden!


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Ein wirklich schönes Tier, und auch ein gelungenes Fangfoto.:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Nicht schlecht  Erst kurz dabei und schon so einen Fisch gefangen.

Was das Foto angeht...solche Bilder sind nicht mein Geschmack, sieht schon eher nach Heilbutt aus auf den Fotos


----------



## degl (11. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Den aus der Ostsee kurbeln...........grenzt an "Schwerstarbeit"

Ein Petrie an die Fängerin#6

gruß degl


----------



## labralehn (11. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Gratulation der Fängerin, mit dem Namen kein Problem.
(Rehfisch - der Name ist Programm - im Angeln und vielleicht auch auf der Jagd)


----------



## Reisender (11. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*



degl schrieb:


> Den aus der Ostsee kurbeln...........grenzt an "Schwerstarbeit"
> 
> Ein Petrie an die Fängerin#6
> 
> gruß degl




Und degl ... müssen wir mal los auf Platte ?? |wavey: |wavey:

Glückwunsch zu so einer Tischplatte #6 #6 ... 52cm war die Größte von meinem Vater. :m :m

Mit den Worten ... mach mal ab Mike #6


----------



## magnus12 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Da kannste richtig schöne Filets schneiden!



Sicherlich ein toller Ausnahmefisch, aber das mit den Filets sieht schlecht aus. Bei einem Märzfisch ist das auch bei der Größe was für Könner, da kannste durchgucken! 

Wie in dem Bericht geschrieben sind Plattfische zu der Zeit direkt nach dem Laichgeschäft stark abgemagert. Im Herbst hätte der Fisch das Doppelte gewogen. Die bis vor Kurzem geltende Schonzeit hatte schon was für sich. Von daher eine korrekte Entscheidung keinen Weltrekord anzuerkennen.


----------



## Boedchen (12. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Toller Fisch, und es Zeigt das es sich lohnt auch Ohne sich "Experte" oder "Spezialist" zu nennen Tolle Fänge möglich sind. Freue mich für die Fänger, sicherlich ein bleibendes Erlebniss welches ein gewisses Suchtpotential auslöst :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Hab die persönliche Zickerei gelöscht - haltet euch mal an die Nettiquette.

Danke..


----------



## Baum1309 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Schönes Teil... würde ich auch gerne mal fangen, allerdings im Herbst 
Naja bald geht es wieder los


----------



## buttweisser (14. August 2014)

*AW: Weltrecord Flunder auf Fehmarn*

Es ist kein Kunststück im März eine Flunder um die 50 cm zu fangen, obwohl eine Portion Glück auch dazugehört. In Dänemark sind weibliche Flundern in dieser Jahreszeit nicht umsonst geschont. Sie beißen nun mal wegen ihrer Abmagerung und dem großem Hunger nach dem Laichen sehr, sehr gut  Der gefangene Fisch ist wegen der Größe und dem Anfängerglück trotzdem etwas besonderes.


----------

